# New coding graduate seeking internship/ position. . willing to relocate



## tlubbehusen (Mar 5, 2014)

Tracy J. Lubbehusen
2035 North 24th Street
Terre Haute, IN 47804
Phone:  812-232-3286
Email:  tracy.lubbehusen@gmail.com
________________________________________________________

OBJECTIVE
To obtain a position as a billing/coding specialist, as an entry level position for a career change in Medical Billing and Coding with the intention to fully certify upon program completion.     
SKILLS
?	Knowledge of ICD-9, ICD-10, anatomy and physiology, and medical terminology
?	Able to type 55-60 wpm  
?	Able to work independently but as a part of a team while maintaining transparency
?	Trained in electronic health information systems 

WORK EXPERIENCE
?	Current student member of American Association of Professional Coders 

WORK EXPERIENCE
  Jan 2012-present   Merchandiser, Driveline Retail Merchandising, Terre Haute, IN 
Fufill retail services according to project, which include merchandising resets, inventory, and merchandising audits according to project instructions. Report results in a timely manner. Build rapport and maintain relationship with store management. Maintain communication with district manager.

July 2013- present  General Transcriptionist, self-employed           Terre Haute, IN 
Project-based style work. Performed 20 taped hours of transcribing sociological material concerning case studies and client based development. Conducting interviews concerning to assist with an upcoming graduate student with the completion of her sociology dissertation

Feb 2011-Feb 2012  Tutor,    Abacus In-Home Tutoring Services ,  Terre Haute, IN 
Tutored program-qualified  students  in Math and reading to based on company curriculum.   Administered testing for incoming and outgoing students . Communicated on a regular basis with parents, school district, and corporate office in Florida.   Performed online administrative activities. 

EDUCATION AND TRAINING 
Apr 2013-present    Certificate, Medical Billing and Coding, Allen School Online, Brooklyn, NY
2001-2005       BA German and International Studies,  Indiana State University, Terre Haute, IN
2000-2001      AAS Business Administration,  Indiana Business College,  Terre Haute, IN


----------

